# Where to buy burlap bags



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone know a cheap place to purchase some burlap bags - will be used to haul ducks from gun station to gun station - the ones I've aquired over the years are getting worn, not to mention a little ripe! 

FOM


----------



## Gary Suitts (Apr 22, 2006)

FOM, I can get them here in Washington from the feed store for 1$ ea. and they also have heavy duty cotton seed burlap sacks which are more. If you can't find them locally, I'll buy and send you what you need.. Gary PM me if you need'em..


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

just saw them at a menards 50 cents each

David


----------



## bmontang (Feb 7, 2006)

You can also usually get them at a local veggie wholesaler.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

djansma said:


> just saw them at a menards 50 cents each
> 
> David


I'll have to remember to grab some when I'm at the next test/trial in NE - don't have any of those here.....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## JoeysZoey28 (May 5, 2006)

I am a coffee distributor in New York.

If need be I may be able to send you some at no charge. They hold 25 lb. of coffee beans that are lined with plastic on the inside that can be taken out.


Let me know.


----------

